# Firmware wird nicht geladen für Cine S2

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe eine Cine S2. Nun wird leider die Firmware nicht mehr geladen (mit aktuellem Kernel). Sie liegt unter /lib/firmware. Kann das auch mit den Udev Änderungen zusammenhängen?

----------

## shortyno1

in den neueren kernel kann man das firmware directory angeben (EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR)

```

EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR

Firmware blobs root directory

    This option controls the directory in which the kernel build system

    looks for the firmware files listed in the EXTRA_FIRMWARE option.

    The default is the firmware/ directory in the kernel source tree,

    but by changing this option you can point it elsewhere, such as

    the /lib/firmware/ directory or another separate directory

    containing firmware files.

```

----------

## musv

Ich hab auch 'ne Cine S2. Version ist bei mir die v6.5. 

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, sind wohl die Kerneltreiber nicht so dolle. Man sollte die deswegen nicht verwenden. 

Stattdessen gibt's im VDR-Portal Treiber:

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board18-vdr-hardware/board102-dvb-karten/113367-aktuelle-treiber-für-octopus-ddbridge-cines2-ngene-ddbridge-duoflex-s2-duoflex-ct-cinect-sowie-tt-s2-6400-teil-2/

Hab ich bei mir compiliert und funktioniert klasse. Zusätzliche Firmware ist nicht nötig.

----------

